# Manual lift gate warning on but lift gate closed



## Bill3rd (Aug 16, 2020)

My 2015 Nissan Rogue’s liftgate warning comes on when the liftgate is closed. We cannot lock the liftgate. This is a manual liftgate. Any answers?


----------



## Jhr163 (Aug 18, 2020)

Bill3rd said:


> My 2015 Nissan Rogue’s liftgate warning comes on when the liftgate is closed. We cannot lock the liftgate. This is a manual liftgate. Any answers?


No answer but similar issue. 2013 with manual lift gate. it will stay down, but isn’t latching or locking. Doors but not lift gate will lock using drivers side lock button, or key. The fob will unlock, but not lock doors. Liftgate warning light on all the time. I pried the little cover off exposing the lift gate latch mechanism. Cannot physically move the lever to the left to engage the latch. No sounds from liftgate area from any attempts to lock or unlock. Actuator problem or mechanical latch problem?


----------

